# What's this "State Route" Uber. The street has a name!



## UberAus (Dec 17, 2016)

Just to make things more difficult with the complicated app, Uber now calls Highways and major roads "State Routes"
FF sakes!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


>


Not you too!


----------

